# SB13Ultra vs 2SS18.1



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

MY dilemma. I am looking at subs for a 15x17x8 room that is open to the rest of the house. My room will be around 60/40 movies /music. I am looking at these subs and wondering if 1 sh13ultra could keep up with a pair of SS18.1s paired with the mq600 amp. There is no possibility of adding a second ultra down the line. Like everyone else I wanna get the most for the money and these chase subs may be it but the SB13ultra is about the same price so I have.to ask. Dales review of the Ultra gives.me. shivers:help:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Both the SVS and CHT subwoofers offer a lot of bass for the money. I have not heard the SB13 Ultra, but have owned dual sealed Chase subs powered by the Dayton SA1000. 

With the MQ 600 amp, you would be able to add two more SS-18.1's (or a pair of CHT's upcoming subs) in the future if you wanted to. Four 18" subs would be the bee's knees.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Man, I sure don't need 4. These are for my brothers theater room. He is giving me a budget and I want to make sure I get him the best for his money. I am looking at 5 m1's from chase and maybe the ss18.1s but I noticed the bstock ultra would be the same price. There will be no do overs here I have one shot, so my choices have to be right


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know much about the Chase, but I cannot see how a single 13" sub could possibly keep up with a single 18" sub, let alone a pair of them, at least in terms of sheer output. Fortunately the room is small, and for most (sane ) people, the SVS would be plenty of output. Then again, so would a single Chase.

Of course, if you go with the pair of Chase subs and you have some flexibility in placement, and if you spend some time getting them integrated with each other and the room, you will likely be able to achieve a flatter, smoother response than you could with any single sub.

As for the important consideration of which sub sounds better, I cannot offer an informed opinion.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Another thing the svs has is an eq which would sure help if there was a peak but dual subs would sure help flatten things out too. I wish I was shopping for myself. I would love so much to hear both of these.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bkeeler10 said:


> I don't know much about the Chase, but I cannot see how a single 13" sub could possibly keep up with a single 18" sub, let alone a pair of them, at least in terms of sheer output. Fortunately the room is small, and for most (sane ) people, the SVS would be plenty of output. Then again, so would a single Chase.


Trust me, the SVS subs have been known to do very well against larger subs. Remember the long excursion smaller driver can move alot of air also. You are correct that two subs will usually have a smoother response in the room.
I own a SVS PB13u and it has been tested and held its own against subs that cost twice as much.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Good point about excursion. Consider though that an 18" woofer will have about twice the radiating area of a 13" woofer. Meaning that to move the same amount of air the 13" woofer would have to have twice the excursion of the 18"


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

orion said:


> Man, I sure don't need 4. These are for my brothers theater room. He is giving me a budget and I want to make sure I get him the best for his money. I am looking at 5 m1's from chase and maybe the ss18.1s but I noticed the bstock ultra would be the same price. There will be no do overs here I have one shot, so my choices have to be right


I just meant to point out that the Chase system can be built upon. Trust me, two of those 18" drivers will do. :hsd: Have you also considered dual Chase VS-18.1's? 



orion said:


> Another thing the svs has is an eq which would sure help if there was a peak but dual subs would sure help flatten things out too. I wish I was shopping for myself. I would love so much to hear both of these.


Most AVR's handle room correction, and regardless which sub you choose, room EQ will be very helpful.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just for a little clarification, are you comparing 2 Chase subs to 1 SVS sub? I haven't looked in a while but I thought the Chase subs were more expensive.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The dual Chase would be slightly more but considerably less on a 1:1 ratio. That being said, I would have some concern with having dual VS 18's with your room dimensions as they are fairly large. But they are also fairly awesome. I own a SB13 Ultra and love it as well. You can't go wrong with either option.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

The waf factor is the reason vs subs are out. I am talking about duals against single svs. I have heard.so many good.things about both. I am hesitant about a single because I bought an MFw years ago after being sure it would be enough for me and I ordered a second one withen a week. I am worried that I would buy one Ultra and not be satisified with the output.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

What about dual Power Sound Audio XS-15 or a single XS-30? They make an outstanding subwoofer as well. I really do enjoy the SB-13, but if your brother is like you and I, dual subs is a must. There is also the option of a PB-13 Ultra if output is the concern.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Dale are you saying the ultra would be close in output as the duals


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ed Mullen with SVS will be your "go to guy" about the SVS Sub. I have my PB-13U in my living room which is open on 2 ends into a 3900 sq ft house & it is all the sub I need. I agree the ported sub will give more output.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry for the delay. No, the output of the PB13 Ultra would not be close to dual VS 18's but it may be reasonably close to dual XS-15's. I would have to do some checking. I'll post back once I run some numbers.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I meant a pair of SS18


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, I remember you mentioning that and for some reason my brain was locked on VS 18s. The SS-18s would be a great way to go and no the PB-13 Ultra wouldn't compare as far as output is regarded.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot Dale. I appreciate the response


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

In my case, I could have used a single PB13u or even some other single sub with twice the output and still suffered with a massive null in my room. The thing to do is test with a single sub, of any power to see how the room will react, before committing to anything. If one will do, then save some bucks and put all into a single, but if the room demands you still might need a second sub.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

A second sub would still add to the overall fidelity of the audio and help diminish any localization of a single sub.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Sorry for the delay. No, the output of the PB13 Ultra would not be close to dual VS 18's but it may be reasonably close to dual XS-15's. I would have to do some checking. I'll post back once I run some numbers.



Looking at numbers from Ricci's Data-Bass site, the PB13U in 20hz mode will have more output than two XV15's from 20-32 hz. Then, depending on location, the PB13 may still outgun them up to 40hz. Above 40 and below 20 the dual XV15's take the drag race. Of course, that's with the ported PSA's, I couldn't find enough data to compare the sealed PSA's (either the 15 or 30).

While I love my SVS's, if the choice is one great vs. two very good, and a person has the space/ability to locate the dual subs properly, then I vote duals everyday and twice on Sunday.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you may be right although I still want to hear the Ultra but it may not be best for me.;


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

OK I got the 2 SS18.1's with the MQ600 amp. I have got to say the output here is very good. The duals put out alot of good clean sound..but they do take up space. If you have the room I dont think you could match the sound or output for the price. They put my dual MFW15's to shame, and I like my MFW's but I havent been able to make the SS's make a bad sound yet


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new subs!!!

Sounds like your becoming an addict :hsd:!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! I'll bet the output is crazy! Congratulations!


----------



## derrickdj1 (May 21, 2012)

orion said:


> OK I got the 2 SS18.1's with the MQ600 amp. I have got to say the output here is very good. The duals put out alot of good clean sound..but they do take up space. If you have the room I dont think you could match the sound or output for the price. They put my dual MFW15's to shame, and I like my MFW's but I havent been able to make the SS's make a bad sound yet


I am also getting 2 SS18.1's. My understanding is that these things can go low and have great output. Congrats on the subs.:T:T


----------

